# HGH yearly cost



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 21, 2013)

I looked back the last 10 years and was thinking, I could of bought two cars and 3/4 of my house paid off,  if I didn't have a IGF1 AND HGH bill.  Not counting  the anabolic.  After this weekend, If I don't get my Pro card, I'm investing my HGH  money to something I can enjoy. My HGH and IGF1 are from USA and scripted and I  can't chance UG HGH.  I'm not saying UG or china orders are not legit.  I just can't chance it.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't blame you brother. I feel like my yearly bill is high and I only do anabolics. That's the main reason I'll probably never do hgh. I don't plan on competing and it's way too expensive. Good luck this weekend though man. A Pro card would be quite an achievement.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 21, 2013)

very good…..:delete:


----------



## srd1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel ya brother I remember 7 or 8 years ago guys were paying between 800 to 1200 bucks for a 100 iu kit thank the iron gods its come down enough for us normal folks to partake lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 21, 2013)

JUSTBASSIN said:


> ..... After this weekend, If I don't get my Pro card....


All the best! !!!:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 22, 2013)

Pay to play no  whineing allowed.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever have the money to even start.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 29, 2013)

Even with Doc's script your insurance wouldn't pick up the bill? 

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2013)

Not Chinese gh hawk


----------



## TheGift (Dec 2, 2013)

i could never understand how if pros do some of the insane doses they claim how they could afford that plus anabolics plus food plus whatever else they take


----------



## srd1 (Dec 2, 2013)

TheGift said:


> i could never understand how if pros do some of the insane doses they claim how they could afford that plus anabolics plus food plus whatever else they take



I read some where Lee Haney was quoted in an interview saying if you didnt have atleast 100,000 a year to spend on supplements to not even bother showing up for Mr O.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 2, 2013)

That is why all the top guys are sponsored by a major supplement company.


----------



## TheGift (Dec 2, 2013)

Phoenixk2 said:


> That is why all the top guys are sponsored by a major supplement company.




yea but not all pros are top guys and they are still on an insane amount of juice 

i guess thats why a lot of them do gay for pay

im sure theres some sources out there that sponsor guys as well


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 4, 2013)

$100,000 spent for pro building is insane. If thats what those guys back in Lee Haney days spent could you imagine what they spend these days. WHOA!


----------

